
¿Qué son los Concerns y cómo probarlos? – Ruby on Rails - yurisilvam
https://medium.com/@AMVMex/qu%C3%A9-son-los-concerns-y-c%C3%B3mo-probarlos-fb64b2125cc2
======
gus_massa
This looks on-topic, but this is a English speaking forum, so the submission
will probably get ignored of flagged, unless it has some very interesting
material that is not available in English.

I'm not up to day with the RoR development, but I guess there are similar
articles in English.

Do you have an English version? With some luck it will be more popular here.
(At least translate the title of the submission.)

